# Where do/did you train



## John Bishop (Jul 29, 2003)

This poll is to complement the one asking where instructors teach.  
This time the question is, where were you taught?

Also, let us know your views on the type of program you trained in. 
Good Points?
Bad Points?

How did your financial situation effect your choice of training settings?


----------



## MJS (Jul 29, 2003)

Started my training in the dojo.  The people that I train with outside of the school, some takes place in the dojo and some in the backyard/garage setting.  I think that working out outside and wearing street clothes is great!  It gives you a better feel as to what you can do, compared to always weraing a loose fitting gi.  Also, working out outside gives you a feel for moving around on the pavement, not just on the carpet, wood floors, or mats that are commonly found in the dojo.   I think that this is something that is often neglected.

The money situation-  That was not really an issue, considering that most of the schools around pretty much all charged the same amount.  The workouts outside of the school--that is just getting together with others and training.  You don't need a fancy school to get good instruction!

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 29, 2003)

I've trained all the settings and still do. I made a big change in my overall abilities though while learning from Sifu Felix Macias Jr. in his garage. Not enough time to explain in detail but in a traditional class  instructors rely on their student instructors to help cover the floor.

Coming from Karate to learning Jun Fan in the garage from a true master (that won't call himself that) was a great experience.

:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 29, 2003)

I would like to hear from who trained in the Shaolin Temple?

:asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 29, 2003)

I started off in traditional dojo's such as Ric Martin and Frank Goreman.  However, in the military and E.P. you trained wherever you could.  And this was usually at the base gym or in the backyard.

Most of my producitve training has come in two forms however.  First, as an academy Instructor I am very fortunate to have access to training classes at S.E.P.S.I. where I teach reqruits.  Since they are a training center they bring in people and groups from around the world.  This training has been very direct and hard core and most welcome!  

Second most productive and effective is cross-training with individuals I am associated with.  For example DAC and Disco.  Another is a fellow Deputy I've mentioned before with catch training.  

I think overall training in different environments really gives one an appreciation for just training for it's own sake.

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 29, 2003)

Well as for me, I received my formal training and ranking in a commercial TKD dojang. Lately, since times are though, we're currently no longer training at our dojang. We've been training informally at the *Y*, and occasionally we also go to the local park and train there as well. 

I hope to return to training at the dojang by the end of the summer.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 30, 2003)

I started in a college club and moved to a different college and club. Then I went to training in my instructor's barn. Now I'm in a fairly standard commercial school.

The college clubs were cheap (if you don't count that you have to pay tuition to be a student), modern and well maintained, but you have university rules to abide by and paperwork to deal with. Still this is one of the best deals. 

The barn was the most fun. We were still poor students so, we built it up and made it a training center with our own hands. That made for great bonding as a training group. It also added a little roughness to the training.

The commercial club is nice in a generic kind of way. Sometimes its nice to have no suprises. I would be less interested but the instructor is very knowledgable, a good friend and he is ethnic so he likes to keep with the traditions.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 30, 2003)

i have been involved with many instructors.....most non-commercial, ELKS, EAGLES, Am.Legion type halls, etc. 1 very successful commercial school, and some back yard/basement instructors.  I have learned a great deal from most of them, and everyone seemed to fit where it was at.  The commercial guy had 1 type of training that seemed to fit a school...others were more friendly in training, and had that elks hall kind of feel.  Back yard  and basement studios were for more trapping/grappling training, and seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 30, 2003)

My non-commercial class (club really) is in an old building in which us, the Judo guys, BJJ guys, and sometimes wrestling guys rent the one room (has mats on the floor).  Our building also has a wedding photographer/Insurrance/and Cell Phone buisness in it and you can't tell that there is an Martial Art dojo in there unless you happen to see the one window on the side (facing the Taco Bell across the street) advertising it.  When my mom and I were looking for Aikido, it took my mom 2 months to find where it was as the bushes/trees were growing over the window!  We're very thankful for the place we have though.:asian:

The price didn't make any difference for my mom and I.  I think it's $45 or maybe $55 a month and that counts for the both of us (not individually).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 30, 2003)

I train in my instructors basement, or occasionaly in the park down the street from his house.  Of course, my instructor doesnt teach for a living, he has a "regular" job, and since he charges so little for classes probably couldnt afford to pay the rent on a building with the dues from classes.  So I would say that the low cost of training is definatly a benefit of training in his basement.  Of course, the space there is limited so that is at times a detriment when there are a lot of students...


----------



## voxtemporalis (Jul 31, 2003)

I train at a (non-local) commercial TKD dojang.  I have to drive over an hour to get there, and I go everyday of the week except for Sunday.  I chose this place because, back when I was looking for a school, I visited all of the local schools, and didnt like the teaching styles, the other students, or the material taught.

I found the TKD school I am in now and they teach traditional TKD with both competition and so-called no-rules sparring.  They also teach grappling, self-defense, weapons, and they also have classes in yoga if you decide to opt for that.

Another huge reason that I chose that school is because the price was significantly lower than all of the other schools in the area.  Im happy there, and I suppose that it matters more that you are satisfied with your instruction rather than where you get your instruction from.

~SB


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2003)

I have trained in the commercial and non commecial schools, along with the back yard/ garage type school. I learned in all but Found that the commercial school is just that and $$$ comes first in most of the instructors minds ( not all but most).
  The non commercial school if it was in a YMCA or church was ok but there was a lot that could not be taught because of the location.
 The small club and the back yard is perhaps where I learned the most.  I include my instructors school in this area (even though it is  a commercial school) he would teach those that had no funds if they truly had the desire to train, and we  offten did train in the yard and still do.
 All are good if the instructor is /  all are bad if the instructor is
 you learn where the knowledge is given by those that have it


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 1, 2003)

well i train all over I just wish the main school I train at would get more students to come and train cause we need more money because we have to many bills.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *well i train all over I just wish the main school I train at would get more students to come and train cause we need more money because we have to many bills. *



It may be time to switch to the basement?


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 3, 2003)

i started in NY training in shotokan karate when i was 15.  the good point was that i loved it.  the bad point was that i was too young to drive to get there more often..LOL

in high school i started up again.  the good point was that i was glad to be back, the bad point was that i didn't realize before how much i missed it.

now i study tang soo do.  the good point is that it is very similar to shotokan and i am enjoying it alot.  the bad point.... well i can't think of one yet!


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

I started in my uncle's backyard, then went to a commercial TKD school.  I trained in the same garage akja talked about.  Basically, Mr. Macias shows a 'technique' then divides everyone up into pairs.  The technique is then slightly modified per pair, taylored to the strengths and weaknesses of the individuals.  More experienced students help the less experienced.  A lot of sparring in and out of class.

I enjoy the "Jun Fan" that Mr. Macias teaches.  I don't know how to explain it except to say that its more and less strict than other MAs I've taken.  It's aggressive, defensive, and spiritual.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> *I started in my uncle's backyard, then went to a commercial TKD school.  I trained in the same garage akja talked about.  Basically, Mr. Macias shows a 'technique' then divides everyone up into pairs.  The technique is then slightly modified per pair, taylored to the strengths and weaknesses of the individuals.  More experienced students help the less experienced.  A lot of sparring in and out of class.
> 
> I enjoy the "Jun Fan" that Mr. Macias teaches.  I don't know how to explain it except to say that its more and less strict than other MAs I've taken.  It's aggressive, defensive, and spiritual. *



You've been there for a while now. Your art should be taking off by now!

I met Gary at the ww.defend.net forum. His username is syndicate. Oneday maybe we'll meet at Felix's.

:asian:


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

I've been off and on there.  I wish I could devote more time to it, but my work responsibilities get in the way.  Things have been dying down at work, so hopefully I'll get the chance to go a few more times a week.  Felix is a great teacher and I've learned so much from him in the short time that I've studied.

Maybe we'll meet sometime.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> *I've been off and on there.  I wish I could devote more time to it, but my work responsibilities get in the way.  Things have been dying down at work, so hopefully I'll get the chance to go a few more times a week.  Felix is a great teacher and I've learned so much from him in the short time that I've studied.
> 
> Maybe we'll meet sometime. *



No doubt we will! How about Andres? Is he still there?


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 11, 2003)

my school is held in a a local church. its half the price as most schools and my instructors are there because they love the art and love to teach, not to pad their pockets. they all have day jobs. There are about 40 students. I'd say 20-30 show up on the weekday evening classes. about 10-20 on the saturday classes. Then again its been summer so class attendence has been down. I really dig it when only 5 people show up on a Saturday. Then I usually get a 2nd or 3rd dan to myself for the whole class. Talk about getting your moneys worth!!! I'm sure I'd never see that at an ATA. 

i picked this school after sifting through many. i had been previously warned to stay away from large schools, with branches all over the US. I am also a student, so i needed something cheap. I was hoping for something around $80. I just happened to luck upon my school. they dont advertise, but i had been asking around via interent, quite frequently. You cant beat 8 instructors for $45/mnth. They let me attend 3 classes for free before I decided if I wanted to stay. No contracts. Yet, they always expect you to be there, like your mother expects you to clean your room.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 11, 2003)

I started my training in an abandoned room at a YMCA before joining a commercial school.
I have since also trained in backyards, basements, a church, and one day, the prof. started showing me moves in a restaurant! we got some pretty strange looks!!


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *No doubt we will! How about Andres? Is he still there? *


 Yeah.  He's started to instruct some of the drills.  He's really good.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 11, 2003)

Rats,
I can't vote for more than one.   .......I started out in a garage with my first instructor. Eventually we moved into a building. Now currently training with another individual and in a building.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> * No contracts. Yet, they always expect you to be there, like your mother expects you to clean your room. *



Thats how it is where I train as well... Its like a job, if you are not going to show up for training you are expected give advance notice if you can or to call in and let them know you will not be there.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Thats how it is where I train as well... Its like a job, if you are not going to show up for training you are expected give advance notice if you can or to call in and let them know you will not be there. *



the amusing part is there is no phone : )
so you cant call. 

class is held 3 times a week, but my work schedule only allows me me to attend twice a week. however i made plans (starting the end of this month) to work (pseudo)part-time and rearrange my work schedule just so i can be there all three days. by far this is the best (and i hate to use this word) "hobby" i have ever had in my life. I dont really look at it as a hobby because i think it is something that will be a part of me for the rest of my life. my car is a hobby. this is something a little more. i have wanted to do (specifically) TaeKwonDo since I was 13. This is the first chance i have really ever gotten to do it. I'm all geeky girl gung-ho, 'bout-it 'bout-it, he-he-he. yeah, im a dork. and im sure a few of you are rolling your eyes right now. but thats ok 
:cough:cough:will:cough:cough:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 12, 2003)

Another question to apply to this thread is "How far is the farthest you have had to drive to go to a regular training session?"

The school I attend most regularly is about 50 min. from my place. Right now my fiance and a friend carpool, so the cost on gas gets reduced.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 12, 2003)

no traffic (which is never) 25 minutes

with traffic (which is always) 35 minutes


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> *Yeah.  He's started to instruct some of the drills.  He's really good. *




Yea, he must be comin' around pretty good. Do you know if he still goes to Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu?


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2003)

4 hours!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *4 hours! *



Thats a long ride! How often?


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Thats a long ride! How often? *



Like i said...not very regular...I shoot for once every week, but usually it doesn't end up like that!


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Like i said...not very regular...I shoot for once every week, but usually it doesn't end up like that!   *



Considering you drive. If you made it once a week, that would be excellent.

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

In my day I used to walk 45 miles uphill to class both ways in the snow with no shoes...

No seriously, my furthest travel was 1 hour drive to the Dojo 2 times a week.  Im only like 25 minutes from the current one.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *In my day I used to walk 45 miles uphill to class both ways in the snow with no shoes...
> 
> No seriously, my furthest travel was 1 hour drive to the Dojo 2 times a week.  Im only like 25 minutes from the current one. *



I feel lucky to have so many options available to me. I live in an area where we have dojangs and dojos up the ying yang. Within a short distance we have TKD, Karate (all types), BJJ, Tai Chi, Ninjuitsu, etc., etc., schools near my home. I guess living in a densely populated metro/suburban area has its good MA benefits. My dojang is only a few blocks away from my home.


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Yea, he must be comin' around pretty good. Do you know if he still goes to Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu? *


I think he dropped the BJJ to devote more time to gung fu.  From what I understand it was a bit of a trek to get there (not 4 hours, though).


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

This thread is certainly worth reviving.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 13, 2004)

I chose the 'all settings' option.  When I first started out, we used a room that was primarily used for the aerobics room of a racquetball club.  From there, we moved to a place that was like a big warehouse- we had to work around the huge indoor pillars but we had lots and lots of room- the instructor also lived there, so the upstairs was his "house".  The floor was rather hard as it was just a thin carpet over cement.  I was then in a dojo that was more commercial I guess in that it looked like a dojo- had mirrors, nice wooden floors, hanging punching bags, etc.  From there, I was outdoors for awhile at a park and then back to a bigger commercial school (now my home school).  I also did Arnis out of someone's garage and backyard, another racquetball club aerobics room and the place where I work out when I am not up at my home school now is in a garage and driveway.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## sifu nick (Aug 15, 2004)

I train at a commercial type school and couldn't be happier with it. I've trained there for years and now teach classes on a daily basis.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2004)

Trained in a dedicated facility for a while, now I train with the same group in a nondedicated facility.  The dedicated facility allowed me to train more often, however, the newer facility feels more like a family atmosphere.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

I trained in a commercial school, that wasn't too commercial. the instructor paid most of the rent each month out of his own pocket.  We also had studied groups taht met either atthe chool in off hours or at someones home.  At Brown belt I was enrouraged to offer classes at a YMCA in the next town.


----------



## nlmantis (Aug 19, 2004)

The club I train with has different locations during the week. We train at an open boathouse (cement, grass, sand) at the Toronto beaches (mo,we,th) and in a grassy park (sa,su) along a rocky beachline with a steep hill of about 600 yards lenght. We used to train in a regular club on Saturdays but abandoned that concept until we have secured a permanent facility.

Benefits are obvious; if you can do your forms and sparring on ice/snow/mud/cement/grass/sand and sloped ground, you can do it anywhere. Furthermore, throwing and grabbing rocks and tires is a good alternative to working with standard weights. We also run on the rocks alongside the beach which is very good for quick decision-making and footwork. There is a downside too, there have been some nasty falls; consequently we normally don't run the rocks in the winter.. Also wearing heavy, warm and waterproof clothing can be good, as during summer everything just seems to go that much easier.

Disadvantages are that rain and heavy wind can change the planned exercises quickly and there's no punching bag. When it's cold it can be very cold and if your boots are not Goretex (breathing, waterproof) you will have serious problems in a few hours.

In the (translated) words of Morihei Ueshiba: "One does not need buildings, money, power or status to practice the Art of Peace. Heaven is right where you are standing, and that is the place to train."

--
Love, Peace, Harmony.
Bob.


----------



## Danjo (Jan 5, 2005)

Used to train in the USSD (Mattera's), now at home using (sigh) Villari videos. That, as you might imagine is getting quite old. Can't begin training live until the school year is over and I can unload the Activities Director portion of my job (high school teacher). Stretched way too thin at the moment time wise. However, come July (school year here ends June 22nd), I will be a free man. Given my Shaolin Kempo background, I would like to train in either Kajukenbo or Karazenpo when I start back as most of the Shaolin Kempo that I have found is very watered down in terms of training.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 6, 2005)

I train in a commercial school and i really like it this way. I find there are more classes availible and a higher instructor to student ratio than the non profit schools in my area. However i don't like having to spend more than the noncommercial people however i can stand it cause the instuction is very high quality and the staff very nice.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 8, 2005)

When I was young and trained at my Sensei's home (garage, basement and back yard) I had a very good experience. He'd choose one wasa or kata and go over and over and over it, then we'd explore different variations. It was very fun. The outdoors was my absolute favorite, but then...I love being outside period!

I have fond memories of training in TKD in a commercial setting that was nothing more than a renovated auto-repair shop. It was a small building made of cinder-blocks with four windows... the kind that are WAY up by the ceiling, short enough that a person wouldn't be able to crawl through. On hot days we'd have to open every door and those tiny windows and have a couple different large fans going just to make it bareable. There was NO A.C., but we didn't care. No-one colapsed... well.......not from the heat at least. The winter was fine. A couple of space heaters before classes started...then we'd have to turn them off about 1/2 way through class as our body heat would make the well insulated room almost unbearable. Passers by probably thought we were crazy, training in outdoor temps below freazing but we had our door wide open by the time the advanced classes started... but we needed that, it got HOT in there.

Later than that I trained in "American Karate" (Hybrid of GoJu Ryu, Shotokan and TKD) in a LARGE (much bigger than we had a need for) building, with central air and heating, huge bathrooms with multiple showers and changing rooms that you could have run laps in. We got spoiled by the facilities, but the training was just as hard-core. (wouldn't have stuck around if it wasn't) This instructor (Thomas Williams, 4th Dan Goju, 3rd Dan Tae Kwan Do Moo Duk Kwan, 3rd Dan Shotokan) suggested that I also train with his GoJu instructor across town, so I did. That building had been a GoJu school for OVER 37 years at that point. A Very well established school. It was old and well worn in, could FEEL that it was a Dojo...  fond memories!

When I went off to college I trained in a dance school with wooden floors, the park with many college friends from various martial arts back-grounds and the mezenine of the college basketball gym... as well as several classes that I tought at a local sorority house teaching womens self defense. All of these were great!!!

After college I finally took up my DREAM art of American Kenpo Karate (in the AKKI) out of my instructors small apartment living room. We had to move furniture... but even still I continually bumped the walls or furniture as I was put through my paces. MANY great lessons there... never worked out in such a small space in my life. Talk about learning "Economy of motion"....HA!!!

Later I opened up a Kenpo school out of my home with my instructors guidance. Felt like I was on the flip-side of the coin from my first Sensei.  It was GREAT. Now we've moved that "home" school to a commercial setting... and it's taking off just fine!

Guess that's about it.
Thanks for this trip down memory lane!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## asangria (Feb 4, 2005)

I first started in a regular studio. Our master retired and left the school to one of his lower students (1st brown). Unfortunately, he ran the school into the ground under poor management & delusional ideas of what the school should be and it closed up.

 Now I'm training with some of our Master's original black belts in their house. Eventually we'll be moving the classes to a regular training facility once a location is found that is resonably priced.

 The good side is the low overhead, the smaller classes and the freedom from people who "think" they want to learn but really have no desire or discipline. I suppose they want to get a higher degree without earning it.

 The down side is trying to do arial kicks with a low ceiling or the lack of a large area to work on ground techniques.

 On the whole with the peers I train with and my instructors this transitional time has brought about more loyalty & friendship than I expected while not sacrificing any of the techniques, forms, sparring, etc I thought might suffer.


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello, We train in a elementary school cafe.........twice a week...move the tables, when done out them back........lots of parking.....Aloha


----------



## Dronak (Feb 13, 2005)

Lots of choice combinations there.  I voted for home and non-commercial settings because for the most part, I learned in a college club and practiced there most of the time, but I also do some practicing on my own at home.  I had tried learning some tai chi forms from books and tapes, but since I've had actual instruction in a Yang style long form, I've kind of forgotten what I did on my own.  I may try to pick up some of it again, just to have a shorter form to use when I don't feel like doing the long form I learned, but we'll see.


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2005)

My instructor used to hire a scout hut on a sunday and for otehr classes he woudl rent out a hall which was part of a smallish leisure centre. ONe class was cancelled but wehen a new leisure centre opened he now hire a section of a big hall and on MOndays we have sanshou for which we use a sports hall at a primary school.


----------



## searcher (Apr 11, 2005)

I started out in a commercial/garage type setting.  Then I moved to a full-on commercial school.   I have since went on to train in garages, back yards, parks, health clubs, roof tops, parking lots, where-ever we could find a spot.   I currently train in a health club.   It seems to be the best setting I have run across for pushing me on my athletic side of training.   With so many eyes watching you want to push hard as to not look like a schmuck.    It also helps with student enrollment.  People see and they ask questions then join.   Finances don't really play a part since I teach.  When I first started out it was more of what was available in my area.


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Apr 11, 2005)

I train & teach in a rural town in Colorado.  However whenever I go to college, I hope the campus will be around the Aurora area in Colorado.  I have a good friend who trained in Aurora for awhile, and I've been recommended to attend a couple of their schools up there.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 11, 2005)

At the age of 9 1/2, I started at a local school. There weren't too many near my residency. Then, upon moving residence, there weren't any commercial schools nearby. However, I did meet a instructor teaching out of his garage. Only, that his garage, did not look like a garage inside, except for the concrete floor. Ouch, that floor hurt like hell when I fell on it. As I improved, there was less falling, but we would often tussle down on it. sad, this instructor had moved after four years. Almost a year after that, we had moved again, this time near a alrger city. I started again to learn from a local school. Then, I had stumbled upon a Chinese family martial art and have been with them ever since.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2005)

I've probably trained in most of those circumstances in my time! I study at a commercial school here in town.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 17, 2005)

I got started in American TKD through a girl friend who attended a class at a middle school run by a Parks and rec. dept.  Then I moved to a commercial school.  The owner of the school was killed in an accident so I followed my instructor to another commerical school.  Then I left for college and trained with their Rec. dept in a class that was run by a fellow student.

During the college time we also would visit another dojo in town for fight nights to spar with their students.  The next year I taught the class so my roomate and I trained not only in my classes but in the parking lot of the dorm, in a unused room in the dorm, our dorm room, and I use to go to the park as well.

Then I trained at my instructor's house in his dojo where I ended up over the years spending the most time.  And really where I have the most and fondest memories.  My instructor converted his garage into a dojo and other students and instructors would gather to spar and train.  That was a blast.  Later on we would attend various classes at a community college (run by another instructor who trained with us) or SMU on the weekends.  Then we also trained in Kobudo in some buildings in downtown Dallas on the weekends as well.  I also remember practicing my forms and kobudo (boken) out in parks or wherever I could be alone.

During this time period (mid 80's -early 90's) I also moved again a couple of times so I trained in a health club and then in a commercial school in Waco (Wado).  Later on I moved to Tulsa and trained in a Boys center(Amercian karate/kickboxing), and upon relocating back to DFW area again trained at a health club (JKD/FMA) and then I strated teaching at a YMCA and later at a country commercial school.  Thinking back on it now I also use to use unoccupied areas/rooms at work to train in as well. 

I've attended seminars all over the country and trained at places that range from 5 star hotels, the beach, a grandmaster's backyard, several areas that were dives, Universities, parks, health clubs, hotels and dorm rooms etc. etc. 

I also still teach private lessons at my instructor's home dojo, and I use to teach out of my garage (till my wife took it over for ebay   ).  Now I teach private lessons out in the local parks (Arnis and combatives).  

What a long strange trip it's been.
Mark


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 22, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> I would like to hear from who trained in the Shaolin Temple?
> 
> :asian:


I have the chance to go and train in china next sep. for nine days 
if i can come up with the cash were going to train with the Beijing WuShu
team but i dont think i will be able to  come up with the money 
family first you know


----------



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 26, 2005)

The Kajukenbo classes are in the University Campus some years in the inside of the gym but for almost 3-4 years in the outdoors of the gym.

The Hapkido classes are in a commercial location.


----------



## BaiKaiGuy (Jul 27, 2005)

Started at an Ed Parker's American Kenpo studio when I was in grad school out in Tucson, Az. Good training, group and one-on-one classes. Reasonable price. Drawback: The instructors, in my opinion, didn't know how to deal with someone my size (At the time I was 5'3", 110). Quit due to leaving grad school and moving from the area.

Next school was a Kickboxing/TKD school in Stroudsburg, PA. This was probably the worst school I trained at. The instructor had no clue what to do with a guy my size (about 10 pounds heavier, but still 5'3"). He was terrible when it came to teaching me to fight, all he did was shout "move" and "get to the inside" from a chair outside the ring. He was worse than useless. But I had to learn a spinning hook kick to get my first rank. Wow. Left because I simply couldn't train under him any more.

Tried P'ai Lum and Isshin Ryu as well. Not bad styles, just really didn't get on too well with the instructors, to be honest.  Neither school really "fit", although the styles themselves were good.  I think in hindsight it was just the wrong time for me to be training.

Stopped for a few years, now I'm back doing Bai Kai Kung Fu, best one I've done. Good training, reasonable class sizes, excellent instruction, lots of variety, and they can actually work with a guy my size! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Jimi (Jun 29, 2006)

I started training at the local Langley Park Boys Club in 1980, then the class move to the Takoma/Langley Community Center where I also began training the US Amueter (?sp) Boxing Federation. We then trained in the Gym for Boxing and the Ballet Room for our TSD/TKD/Kobudo classes. Never fought on record but was the sparring partner for more tha a few Golden Gloves winners. Later our class moved to an old trailer park rental office trailer converted into the Ninja Store (Equip. sales) up front and the Wozin Dojo in the back. Meet Henry Sotelo there and did what he called Kajukenbo for 2 years and some odd months. I also trained at a club at the University Of Maryland in the North Gym on Campus (My Mom works at U of M, I was a Campus rat) with Pat Finley, Steve Braun and Phil Ross in Bando, Muay Thai, JFGF/JKD, Kali Inosanto stuff etc etc etc. Bounced around for a while in the late 80's basement/backyard stuff with old friends etc. In 1992 I found Pat Finley was teaching at Howard County Community College In Columbia Maryland. Still teaching the Inosanto stuff, Helped him teach Silat, Kali,Kickboxing etc, Began training at local Parks with Proffessor Jon Collins (former President of the ABA years ago) in Bando, Bama Lethwei, Banshay, & Naban. Later tested with the ABA and trained at a few Bando Camps in Athen Ohio in a regional park over several weekends. Been to Thailand and trained at a camp for a day. Rained on equipment and humid/hot. Been to the Inosanto Academy twice to train with the Man. Seminars with Guro Dan in the early 90's.Seminar with Larry Harsel and Erik Paulson. 1 year ago my wife and I moved to Nashville Tn. Found an old friend of Pat Finleys teaching Bio Science at Vanderbilt and trained alittle in the student rec-center till the holiays and we both got too busy. Now I have no-one to play with. (SIGH)Been inactive for a few months.  I used to get around more for training. My fingers hurt, thanks for letting me rant. PEACE


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 30, 2006)

My group meets at a Knights Of Columbus hall. 

The good points are small classes and good instruction.
The down side is we only meet once a week right now. So I have to train a few times a week at home.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 2, 2006)

I posted earlier but I thought I woyls add this:

I now teach in a commercial school (really a small club) but I train my best students privately at my place in the back yard or inthe barn. I do this once every other week to give those of adbvance rank or skill a place to train away from the rest of class.   i also have a tendency to take them out in the woods to train.
I cant each more to the students above in a shorter period of time and they do not have the distraction of students who are not ready for what I am teaching and those I train at home are also more respectful


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 4, 2006)

My home instructor orignally taught out of a building that he rented, but has since moved to a community hall.  My TKD instructor teaches out of a commercial studio in a strip mall.  My Tennessee instructor taught out of his own building before merging with a health club.  I teach in an Aerobics room of a multi-purpose building/gym/morale building.

I also, of course, practice on my own and continue study through any media available.

My 2 cents


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2006)

I have trained in both commercial and non-commercial clubs.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2006)

In both a home, outside and non-commercial setting

I have always trained at home to supplement my training in a school.

Home is great except for the phone and the occasional interruptions
Outside is also a very good place to train except in the winter. However I cannot train any staff or Sword forms outside it draws too much attention from the neighbors. 

Non-commercial settings I have trained in were actually quite Spartan but quite nice. Mostly a large room with a nice hard floor, lots of room to do what needed to be done. .


----------



## Silly Limey (Jul 6, 2006)

I train Shotokan karate in a somewhat commercial, somewhat non-commercial dojo. We have to pay monthly dues, but the instructors receive none of it and the money only goes to the rental of the building. I also practice at home, if that counts.


----------



## Silverwing (Jul 6, 2006)

Partially because Grandmaster Shin started teaching in Seoul Central YMCA it's a tradition among my instructor and his family, who housed Grandmaster Shin when he came to America, to teach in YMCAs.  The Ys really appreciate the classes and take good care of us.  I went to Master White's school for a gup clinic and just before the clinic the Phillipsburg YMCA actually polished the floor for us.  They almost never polish the floor.  Mr. White, my instructor, has never had a problem with our YMCA and they allow him to hold three classes a week and use their meeting room if he needs to have a Black Belt meeting.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 6, 2006)

Commercial School and outside the school with "study group" made up of mixed styles.


----------



## SeanKerby (Jul 6, 2006)

I just train where I can when I can. I personally like Iraq the best. Lots of places to train there.


----------



## LawDog (Aug 19, 2006)

Training is training no matter where you are.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

I trained Shaolin Kempo with big schools and Kung Fu I train in a closed door type setting.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 23, 2006)

I have trained at non commercial docos teaching Karate, Ju Jutsu and Kobudo. If fact, commercial MA schools are not that common here in Norway.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

I started with Fred Villari's Studios.  Then went to United Studios.  Now, I train in a garage and a basement of a fitness gym (traditional kung fu classes are held there).


----------



## fJCtheone (Nov 24, 2006)

I originally started at the school of chinese martial arts in the metro detroit area.  Currently living in another state, I practice by myself or with a couple of friends locally.  I still try to return several times a year though, to practice with my sifu and get caught up on anything new happening.


----------



## Keikai (Nov 25, 2006)

I trained at the same commercial school for 35 years and have only had the one instructor. My own school is done from both my own home dojo and a rented hall.

I generally did work around the dojo or computer work for my sensei so paid for my instruction that way.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 25, 2006)

Currently, I train at home. But when I was training formally, I trained at both commercial and non-commercial studios. Both indoors and outdoors and in both "accredited" schools and clubs as well.

As someone stated before me, all my training experiences seemed appropriate for the environments in which I trained.  None seemed odd to me. However, a bunch of guys whacking each other with shinai in the park, may have seemed odd to the uninitiated.


----------



## kosho (Nov 29, 2006)

I started in a commercial Dojo  did this for 5 years.
My teacher was a good person, My mom was the only parent around  and the Dojo I went to really was kind to her issue. I had to help out with cleaning  and what not. But it saved my mom $$$ when I was younger started at 12 years or age. Later I went to a Non- commercial dojo  and 
Now I train In a self owned Dojo  that is growing faster than I think my teacher wants, But he has good help  and he covers all classes.
My self I moved my Dojo to my home Changed the basement into a nice looking Dojo. about 5,000.00 to do this. you see nothing of a basement.
and its a back walk out. I also have a large place to hold classes out side 
for that other training that i think a commercial dojo lacks.
I think thats what this was about. just had surgery on my should so maybe the meds are makeing me drift. 
my 2 cents,
best to yall
steve


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

I've trained in mainly commercial schools. The school that I run is in a community center.


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2007)

Because of my ever changing LEO schedule I train where/ when I can with any Sifu, Sensei,Sabunim, that will have me...


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 5, 2007)

First place was in a church's basement.  This was a really informal class, taught by a friend, though, and nobody was ever graded for rank.  

Next place was at the fellowship hall of the local YWCA.  My teacher was actually quite good (thanks, Sensei Sherrie!) and the rent was cheap, as were costs of the classes themselves.  All I had to do was pay 25 bucks a month for tuition, and a yearly 20 dollar membership to the Y.  I guess the only disadvantages were that the fellowship hall area had a dirty floor, and that the last Thursday of each month, the Y management would kick us out, so that the elderly folks could play Bingo.  Once in a while, they'd let us use the main gynmasium, though.  

When I went to college, we were using the fencing gym for classes.  Big, wide, open area, and the semi-padded floor (floor had a bit of give, but still a relatively hard surface) had a good texture.  The front of the gym had some polished steel mirrors, and we never had to worry about class schedules interfering with other groups.  Dues were 50 bucks / semester, which was a phenomenally cheap price for some truly excellent training.  

When I went to graduate school, I signed up with my first commercial, stand-alone school.  Prices were much higher, at 50 bucks / month, but after seeing how the classes were conducted, and the quality of instruction, I was quite willing to pay the price.  

Ever since then, I've been training at commercial, stand-alone schools.  All of them have been well-equipped, and have high quality instruction.  Furthermore, they are all places where there was always a very healthy mutual respect between my teachers and me.  This combination isn't easy to find, and I'll consider myself fortunate to have found such places.  

Two of these three schools had padded mats covering the floor, either the jigsaw types, or rectangular ones that stayed in place.  

My current place has jigsaw mats available, but we prefer training on hardwood.  I enjoy training on both types of surfaces, so it really makes no difference to me, now that my feet don't get blistered anymore!  

Prices for tuition have varied from 55 bucks / month, all the way to 75 bucks / month at the recent schools, but it was certainly worth every penny spent.


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 6, 2007)

I train in a dojo for formal instruction.

I lift weights at a commercial gym.

I supplement the above training with heavy bag work,
uchikomi and bodyweight exercises at home.

So far...So good


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2007)

In about 10 minutes, outside in the rain.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 8, 2007)

My next door neighbor growing up was Master teacher Jon Collins.  In 1979-80 Dr. Gyi lived at his house for several months.  I began training in 1980 at a summer camp he offered.  From that point on, I trained at his house or in the gymnasium at the college where he worked.  Fast Forward to 1990.  I began training other students for him at the gym and I taught self defense classes for the college - I mention this because I learned much from teaching.  Then I branched out to experience other MA's but sought the same situations - I would meet someone with obvious skill and rank and offer to cross train with them, or I would attend a seminar.  I picked up a great amount of Jiu Jitsu and TKD that way as well as a few wonderful Seminars from Sifu Innosanto.

EDIT:  I also had to train quite extensively outside in natural settings.  You wouldn't believe how fast you learn to "adapt" a long staff form with trees all around you!  lol


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 8, 2007)

I started training when I went to university at the university's only gung fu club.  As I was living on campus it was very convenient.


----------



## L Canyon (Mar 8, 2007)

I started in Aikido at a gym twice a week -

then met in a park on Saturdays doing a "blended" art of many systems

when that instructor moved, I did the same with someone new - I was convinced that a commercial school wasn't for me.

Went to see a Kung Fu San Soo class at a small studio 15 miles from me, and I have been there for 3 years.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to thank my father for a lot of the skills I've retained for all the sports I've done--informal teaching.  I've always had very good balance.  When I was a baby, I used to balance standing on both of his palms up over his head, then both my little kid's feet on one palm.  He taught me nunchukas when I was about 6 years old.  I remember just catching it, and catching it, until I could go from one hand to the other.  We used to throw knives at targets, and he taught me some wilderness survival, how to escape a headlock, how to parry a punch, and the front snap kick before I was 8 years old.

He enrolled me in a karate school for a year when I was about 9, but I got sick of it.

I took Middle School and HS wrestingly (2 years).  At the same time I started TKD at our company health club.  The TKD changed my whole life--then we moved to my teacher's commercial school when he started one (didn't last long).

Then I took Praying Mantis Kung Fu at a commecial school, along with a little Tai Chi.  Didn't stick.

I took Aikido at a very nice commercial school, then at the Y, then in college at another Y-type place (gyms on the university campus).

After all that nonsense, I tried training by DVD (To-Shin Do).  I asked my girlfriend's brother to help me train.  He has 5 years experience in Vunak's RAT system.  We still meet in the park, but we've dropped the To Shin Do, and focus on RAT, Fillipino stick fighting, and BJJ.  At the same time, I did Western Boxing at my gym with an Olympic boxer (bronze 1988).  Out of all of what I've mentioned, I enjoy working with my "brother in law" in the park the most.  We can do whatever we want, when we want, as long and hard as we want.  And it's out in the fresh Australian air--how do you beat that?!

I lift at a gym twice a week, and most recently go to BJJ twice a week and one MMA class all at Ground Zero Gracie JJ club in Melbourne.  I love it!  Very hot, sweaty, stinky, and macho.  When I walk out of there, it's like my clothes have been soaked in water.  I learn something every class, and the people, underneath the BS machisimo, are very encouraging and fun.  I still manage to go to the park to work on RAT, but now it's only about once every 3 weeks, miss it!  (Only so much time in a week for playing!)


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 12, 2007)

I started in the dojo and will continue in the dojo. I also train in the backyard and in my basement. I hope to get my friend in it so I will have a partner to train with. 

B


----------



## loyalonehk (Mar 12, 2007)

Started training Hung Lung Pa'i Kung Fu at a local rec center $2.00 a class.  Moved onto Kajukenbo about 2 yrs later and we trained in a 2 car garage, for a while we had carpet down until Sijo made us take it out (too soft he said), also trained in an abandoned wooden shack for a while, in San Jose I remember training in an old barn with Sigung Raza Ali from time to time when I would visit his crew.  Outdoors off and on but more on than off lately.  Its been a bit of everything but never been spoiled with the luxuries of a fancy school...  No regrets... Wouldnt change it for the world.

:ultracool


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 13, 2007)

My training started in 1969 at the ymca ueichi-ryu, at the time I was 15.  When that instructor left about a year later I worked out on my own forgeting my forms...Though I only had 2...I did however continue basics...I hooked up with a couple of guys during my jr/sr year...nothing formal just banging bodies....73 found me at USSD, then it became FVSSD then Masters, then USKK...I left there Dec 06...built out a dojo in a barn on my property have been training there with a another 6th and a 5th....We do that twice a week, twice a week I train 2 to 3 other people.....I'm trying to get the local PD interested in something for Friday nights...but my wife thinks I should spend time her...go figure!!  Just kidding that's date night!!!  Like the rest of you have supplimented my training all these years at home....
I did something I thought was pretty cool...I took 6X6 5-6' long and buried them in the ground in a pentagon shape with one in the middle...basically at different heights...approx. 30" apart...they're about 3' out of the ground on a slight hill so the front ones might be 4-5' above the ground....I do most my basics while standing on them walking post to post utilizing different stances...works pretty good at balance development etc.....I'll try and get a picture to give a better idea.....day's starting gotta go to work...enjoy the day!
Jeff,


----------

